# Greetings from Bitterroot valley Montana



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## jkpitts (Dec 4, 2010)

Welcome. This is a good place to learn bee things. Wow what a beautiful place you live.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to Beesource.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to Beesource. Your observation about the increase in flowers after getting bees may be spot on. Your flowers are probably getting pollinated much more thoroughly, which in turn increases seed viability.


----------



## Montana Bee (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello from Helena, Mt. I an starting 2 hives this spring. One Top Bar Hive, One Lanfstrof. You can learn so much from these forums. Over-wintering in Montana is a huge concern of mine as well. I think with proper feeding and ventilation it can be done. Bee Kid lives in Eastern Montana and is on the forum alot. He is over-wintering his hives this year with success. Where are you getting your Bees and supplies?
Good Luck to you.

John Q


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

There are hobby beekeepers all over Montana wintering bees. There are more of us than you think. Welcome and go to bigskybee.com for local information and contacts.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome neighbor!
You are just across that little ridge between us! :thumbsup:


----------



## AtWitsEndFarm (Feb 14, 2011)

Dear All,

Thank you for a warm welcome everyone. I can see I am in the right crowd of experts. I am glad to hear that others have observed an increase in number of flowers as well. Thank you for the ventilation info. I have many questions to ask and I will post them under appropriate topics.

At Wits End Farm


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

Welcome!! As a Missoula resident from 1998-2002, I gotta tell ya I'M JEALOUS!!! Wish I still lived there!!


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

I lived in Missoula from 98-02. There is a fella there that is a long time beekeeper and a really great guy. George Card is his name. Professor at the U there. If you are looking for some help and advice, I bet he'd be happy to help. He's a GREAT guy that was a supporter of the ministry I worked for there called Young Life. Look him up if you need some help...


----------



## Montana Bee (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Bitterroot Valley,

I am a newbee living in Helena Mt. This will be my first year. I built 2 Tob Bar hives and one Langstrof. My packages arrive the first week in May and I'm really excited and I have been reading this forum for months trying to learn as much as I can. Michael Bush is probly the best authority on bee keeping in colder climates. He is on the forum a lot. Do you have traditional hives? Did you wrap them with insulation this winter? Where do you get your bees? I wish you good luck this year. Don't give up!

John
Helena


----------

